# Should I buy a 540? Need feedbacks



## dannieboiz (Oct 18, 2004)

I currently have a Y2K Lexus GS400, currently looking to buy a different vehicle. I"ve been looking around and a 99-y2k 540i seems to be @ the same level of the GS400 a little less HP but has a 6 spd option vs my car only have an E shift. I just wanted to get some feedback from current owners as far as reliability and maintence on their BWM. I like the 330ci as well but it's too small for my taste.


----------



## eaz (Oct 3, 2003)

*I sold both a WRX wagon and Z3 roadster to buy ...*

my CPO 2001 540i-6. At first, I missed the convertible and the tossability of the WRX. But the more I drive the 540, the more I like it. I recently had it in for service and got a brand new Camry loaner. It was OK and had better AM radio reception than the 540. (any one from BMW listening?) But when I got my car back and entered the highway using the same on ramp to go home that I had used the previous two days in the Camry, it put a smile on my face and I said to myself, "This is why I bought this car!"
As far as the AM radio goes, it is my only major complaint. Why should a car that cost one third the price of my 540 have flawless AM radio reception while my 540 sounds like crap. (again, anyone from BMW listening?)
If we have a ton of snow here in Connecticut this winter, I may regret not having the WRX. In that case I might have to reconsider my position. But for now I'm quite happy. Before you buy decide what equipment options you need. My car was originally sold in Florida and as such doesn't have the Cold Weather package. I might regret that. It also doesn't have the folding rear seats. Another option I wish I had. If I had to do it all over again, I'd hold out for a car with those options and I'd hold out for one in white rather than the anthracite that I bought. I like the color but everytime I see a white 5 series I wish I had held out for white.
Eric


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

eaz said:


> my CPO 2001 540i-6. At first, I missed the convertible and the tossability of the WRX. But the more I drive the 540, the more I like it. I recently had it in for service and got a brand new Camry loaner. It was OK and had better AM radio reception than the 540. (any one from BMW listening?) But when I got my car back and entered the highway using the same on ramp to go home that I had used the previous two days in the Camry, it put a smile on my face and I said to myself, "This is why I bought this car!"
> As far as the AM radio goes, it is my only major complaint. Why should a car that cost one third the price of my 540 have flawless AM radio reception while my 540 sounds like crap. (again, anyone from BMW listening?)
> If we have a ton of snow here in Connecticut this winter, I may regret not having the WRX. In that case I might have to reconsider my position. But for now I'm quite happy. Before you buy decide what equipment options you need. My car was originally sold in Florida and as such doesn't have the Cold Weather package. I might regret that. It also doesn't have the folding rear seats. Another option I wish I had. If I had to do it all over again, I'd hold out for a car with those options and I'd hold out for one in white rather than the anthracite that I bought. I like the color but everytime I see a white 5 series I wish I had held out for white.
> Eric


My feelings exactly - down to wanting a white 5 (on second thought, I don't need the CWP). My 540 doesn't even have a CD player, dangit (no mid range or bass to be had with the standard 'business' system, either... But that's a gripe I an live with  )!!

-Mark


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

I've had my 540i6 for 6 months now...its a blast to drive and real pleasure to own. :thumbup:


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

I sold my 93 Lexus LS400 and bought a '99 540 to replace it. I love the 540 and did not like the soft floating ride of the Lexus. The 540 does everything better than the Lexus for me. It handles really well, has a lot more power, and just feels better. I also have a 330Ci convertible and you mentioned the 330. It is also a great car with the sport package and steptronic transmission. The 330 is more fun on the twisty roads but the torque and growl of the 540 gets into your blood. I love both these cars and feel fortunate to own them both. Now if only I could win the lottery I could buy a 740il for those days I feel like crusing the highways in total luxury.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

eaz said:


> my CPO 2001 540i-6. At first, I missed the convertible and the tossability of the WRX. But the more I drive the 540, the more I like it. I recently had it in for service and got a brand new Camry loaner. It was OK and had better AM radio reception than the 540. (any one from BMW listening?) But when I got my car back and entered the highway using the same on ramp to go home that I had used the previous two days in the Camry, it put a smile on my face and I said to myself, "This is why I bought this car!"
> As far as the AM radio goes, it is my only major complaint. Why should a car that cost one third the price of my 540 have flawless AM radio reception while my 540 sounds like crap. (again, anyone from BMW listening?)
> If we have a ton of snow here in Connecticut this winter, I may regret not having the WRX. In that case I might have to reconsider my position. But for now I'm quite happy. Before you buy decide what equipment options you need. My car was originally sold in Florida and as such doesn't have the Cold Weather package. I might regret that. It also doesn't have the folding rear seats. Another option I wish I had. If I had to do it all over again, I'd hold out for a car with those options and I'd hold out for one in white rather than the anthracite that I bought. I like the color but everytime I see a white 5 series I wish I had held out for white.
> Eric


I had similar problems with AM reception on my 01 540 radio...it was replaced with an "exchange" (rebuilt) unit at no cost under warranty last year (sounds and work terrific now). Take it up with your dealer....they know the radio has problems. My tech spent a couple minutes to verify the problem.

Dave


----------



## eaz (Oct 3, 2003)

540 M-Sport said:


> I had similar problems with AM reception on my 01 540 radio...it was replaced with an "exchange" (rebuilt) unit at no cost under warranty last year (sounds and work terrific now). Take it up with your dealer....they know the radio has problems. My tech spent a couple minutes to verify the problem.
> 
> Dave


the first couple of times I had it into the dealer I got the response "that's just the way it is in BMWs and there's nothing that can be done about it. 6 months ago , after much complaining, I finally did get my radio head until replaced and it was good (not great) for several weeks. It then started cutting out again. No reception from a 50,000 watt radio station that is within 10 miles of my house which can normally be picked up from 120 miles away. I read several posts on Roadfly.com about the amps in the c-pillar. I made an appointment for a Tuesday at the dealer. On Saturday before golf, I stuck my hand through the open rear driver's side window and pounded on the inside of the C-pillar trim and it cleared up my reception. Later that day it cut out again. On Sunday, I took apart the trim and removed the ampliphier and sanded the mounting contact points down to bare metal and put dielectric grease on the them and remounted it to the c-pillar. I put dilectric grease in every electrical contact that I could find in there. That was 5 months ago. It's been fine ever since. Needless to say, I cancelled my appointment at the dealer for the upcoming Tuesday.
But after all that, the AM reception is still not as good as in the Toyota Camry that the dealer has given me on two occassions while I've had other work done on the car. That car has its antenna imbedded in the window glass too.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

I concur... AM reception in my 540i and my wifes 323i SUCKs. :tsk:


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I concur... AM reception in my 540i and my wifes 323i SUCKs. :tsk:


Wow, I will count myself as lucky that I got a "good one" as I have had no AM reception problems since having my radio replaced. And I spend a good deal of time travelling on 250 mile drives on the freeway listening to talk radio.


----------

